# Has anyone had bikini laser hair removal? Need your stories!



## chameleonmary (Jun 21, 2007)

ladies,

been struggling all my life with baaaad skin... i always seem to get horrible lumpy ingrown hairs on the bikini line even i wax, epilate or shave. i dont like depilatories much as i like to go a bit further than the average bikini wax sometimes.

my friend suggested permanent laser removal, and im not too fussed about the price, but want to know about things like pain factor, effectiveness, side effects from anyone who has done it or knows someone who has done it?

i think once its gone for good, i wont have to worry about ingrowns anymore. that will mean no more infections, scars or bumps!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 21, 2007)

sorry buti m not about to let a laser gun aim at my crotch


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 21, 2007)

It can be quite effective, you usually have to go for a couple of sessions to see results, depending on the hair growth and what not. The results tend to outweigh the cost.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 21, 2007)

I did a few sessions and had nice results. But I went further than bikini....I went Laser Brazilian! I didn't finish the sessions, but my hair is definitely reduced. I want to go back and finish but I need to save up first.

My experience was not painful. Like little rubber band snaps. They used a very mild topical anesthetic to ease the sting. I was a little red and tender the next day. The most uncomfortable part was the male doctor was training another male doctor while working on me. Of course I consented, but it was funny hearing the male doctor explain exactly what a brazilian is and what areas to zap!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 21, 2007)

Never had it done. I would try it if I had the money.


----------



## ivette (Jun 22, 2007)

i don't know any one personally who had lazer therapy for hair removal. an actress who was on the cover of instyle just recently said in an interview that

she had the procedure done some time ago. she said that she never regretted it either.


----------



## Safa (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did a few sessions and had nice results. But I went further than bikini....I went Laser Brazilian! I didn't finish the sessions, but my hair is definitely reduced. I want to go back and finish but I need to save up first.
My experience was not painful. Like little rubber band snaps. They used a very mild topical anesthetic to ease the sting. I was a little red and tender the next day. The most uncomfortable part was the male doctor was training another male doctor while working on me. Of course I consented, but it was funny hearing the male doctor explain exactly what a brazilian is and what areas to zap!

what's a brazilian laser? and how much did it cost you, how many sessions did you go for/how many were you supposed to go for?


----------



## estherika (Jun 23, 2007)

I've done it. It's painful but definitely worth it! I used to suffer from in growths and scars as well and it's all gone! I still have some fine hair but I didn't finish the sessions...think I'll leave it like that. I recommend it!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

oooh i think im sold!!! thanks ladies, ill start off and see how a bikini laser turns out and if my pain threshold manages, i might go a wee bit further


----------



## kellyxjelley (Jul 2, 2007)

too expensive


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Safa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what's a brazilian laser? and how much did it cost you, how many sessions did you go for/how many were you supposed to go for? The Brazilian goes in further and down further than the Bikini. Generally Bikini means just the sides. Brazilian is sides, under and inner thighs. I was lucky enough to have a friend who worked in a Med Spa. She hooked me up with sessions for free. I went a few times but then she quit the spa....damn! I think most people need to go about 6 times. The people who get the best results in less time are people with dark hair and fair skin...ME!


----------



## rdubeauty (Jul 2, 2007)

My experience is similar to BeneBaby's, but I had a woman. Phew! Anyway, the hair regrowth was reduce but I think It might still be gone if I had gone to my last two sessions. It was terribly expensive. Hmm... I just may look into that again. It does make life much easier if you know what I mean.


----------



## Safa (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Brazilian goes in further and down further than the Bikini. Generally Bikini means just the sides. Brazilian is sides, under and inner thighs. I was lucky enough to have a friend who worked in a Med Spa. She hooked me up with sessions for free. I went a few times but then she quit the spa....damn! I think most people need to go about 6 times. The people who get the best results in less time are people with dark hair and fair skin...ME! oh wow, yea i think in places like these u really need to have ppl u kno otherwise it's too expensive. or i think i shuld jsut marry a doctor, so this way i wouldn't feel all awkward n weird


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 8, 2007)

Never even knew you could do it! I'd love to do laser hair removal on my pits though!


----------



## ling07 (Aug 7, 2007)

well, i just finished my fourth session ,and i get scabs all over.


----------

